# Vista: Good for beginners?



## zedmaster (Feb 6, 2021)

🎻🔬VISTA: The T-Cells of Strings Libraries 🔬🎻

What does Performance Samples Vista and a T-lymphocyte have in common? And are Vista strings good for beginners? Come and find out! 

This is from a relatively beginners' point of view, infused with some medical nerdiness. Hope it's helpful and entertaining!


----------



## Evans (Feb 6, 2021)

You have a lot of confidence in your narrative voice and a unique style to your videos (well, this is the only one I've watched...). I think you've got a good chance of dramatically boosting your subscriber count if you keep at it!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 6, 2021)

Fantastic. I had some doubts about the delay. Great video.

It sounds really alive, like Dr. Zhivago. Oh, wait. Well, like in the early part of the movie, anyway. A Mahler symphony wants this kind of yearning in the string lines. How cool. 

Would this ever go on sale? I almost don't care. Almost.


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 6, 2021)

Evans said:


> You have a lot of confidence in your narrative voice and a unique style to your videos (well, this is the only one I've watched...). I think you've got a good chance of dramatically boosting your subscriber count if you keep at it!


Thanks so much, Evans! It means a lot. Creating and narrating videos in a foreign language isn't the easiest thing to do, but I'm enjoying it and try to embrace it 100%.



Stringtree said:


> Fantastic. I had some doubts about the delay. Great video.
> 
> It sounds really alive, like Dr. Zhivago. Oh, wait. Well, like in the early part of the movie, anyway. A Mahler symphony wants this kind of yearning in the string lines. How cool.
> 
> Would this ever go on sale? I almost don't care. Almost.


Thank you! Performance Samples does sales, yeah. Worth keeping your eyes peeled every now and then.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 6, 2021)

Wonderful work man. I can definitely tell you put a lot of love and effort into your videos. Keep it up brother!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 6, 2021)

As far as narrating in a "foreign language," it is my pleasure to hear people from around the world, like yourself, who are more adept and informed about English than many of our own United States citizens!

It always comes down to the story. That you care about the presentation certainly shows. 

So many people here speak and write English as a second, third, or fourth language. It's amazing how in addition to syntax and grammar, they understand humor as well.


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 7, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Wonderful work man. I can definitely tell you put a lot of love and effort into your videos. Keep it up brother!


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 7, 2021)

Yeah, this is way better than Windows Vista. 

I downloaded the freebie, and it spans G#3 to A#4. I really want to play outside of this range.  

Videos like this set alight my interest in trying new things. Y'all should try Vista. It's full of life.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 7, 2021)

Excellent video. Thank you for sharing. Moved this library up my list.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 7, 2021)

@zedmaster Great job, and the medical analogy is a creative way to explain strings libraries. I also like the grand finale, where you double everything up. My only feedback is that I would have used more harmonies rather than playing the lines in octaves, but that's only my opinion.

Vista is an amazing library, and you did a nice job with the demo - I really enjoyed watching it, and it sounds like others did as well.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 7, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Yeah, this is way better than Windows Vista.
> 
> I downloaded the freebie, and it spans G#3 to A#4. I really want to play outside of this range.
> 
> Videos like this set alight my interest in trying new things. Y'all should try Vista. It's full of life.


Should have mentioned it in the video, thanks for reminding me! It's nice to have a freebie for an instrument  It's the violins patch with limited range.

Thanks @ScarletJerry! Yeah turned down the violas (playing harmony) a tad much  My demos should become more sophisticated - hopefully LOL - when I don't have to use my slow laptop with lots of lags. Fingers crossed, new PC should arrive by tomorrow or so.


----------



## JLKooistra (Feb 7, 2021)

From an amateur's / beginners perspective: great video, thanks!


----------



## ism (Feb 7, 2021)

Interesting and nuanced introduction to T-lymphocytes. Not sure about these, what did you call them ... “string libraries”? ... things though.


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 8, 2021)

Can't live without them!


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 9, 2021)

Wonderfully entertaining review! (And also a biology lesson?)


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Excellent review and presentation... a good reminder to pick this library up when it goes on sale... subscribed to follow your progression! Best of fortunes on your journey.


----------



## zedmaster (May 1, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Excellent review and presentation... a good reminder to pick this library up when it goes on sale... subscribed to follow your progression! Best of fortunes on your journey.


Thanks LamaRose! I really appreciate Vista for its easy playability and the gorgeous tone. Curious about PF's future projects (pacific strings and voyage)


----------



## zedmaster (May 9, 2021)

Vista is currently on sale:
*SPRING FLASH SALE – $249 (REG. $339) – THROUGH MAY 14, 2021*​





Vista – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (May 11, 2021)

A must buy in my opinion. The most alive string library I know. I only have the freebie but everything about it just rocks. Wonderful review btw, Kevin.


----------



## zedmaster (May 11, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Thank you so much!


Kevin, these videos should encourage you, I hope


----------



## zedmaster (May 13, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> Kevin, these videos should encourage you, I hope



What a lovely composition and comparison. Thanks for posting it here!


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 13, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> What a lovely composition and comparison. Thanks for posting it here!


My pleasure! Glad I could help.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (May 14, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> Kevin, these videos should encourage you, I hope



Amazing composition, beautiful music, Frank! I am very encouraged to seize the chance and grab Vista during the current sale (ends today!) However I recognised some strange artefacts / like distorted sounds at about 3:53 in the Vista-Part of Your composition- could this be level problem or something in the samples themselves?


----------



## Peter Hirdes (May 14, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> 🎻🔬VISTA: The T-Cells of Strings Libraries 🔬🎻
> 
> What does Performance Samples Vista and a T-lymphocyte have in common? And are Vista strings good for beginners? Come and find out!
> 
> This is from a relatively beginners' point of view, infused with some medical nerdiness. Hope it's helpful and entertaining!



Watched a million tutorials and instrument walkthroughs - his is really a completely new creative approach though! Entertaining and pure fun! Congratulations for that!


----------



## zedmaster (May 14, 2021)

Peter Hirdes said:


> Watched a million tutorials and instrument walkthroughs - his is really a completely new creative approach though! Entertaining and pure fun! Congratulations for that!


This made my day!


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 14, 2021)

Peter Hirdes said:


> Amazing composition, beautiful music, Frank! I am very encouraged to seize the chance and grab Vista during the current sale (ends today!) However I recognised some strange artefacts / like distorted sounds at about 3:53 in the Vista-Part of Your composition- could this be level problem or something in the samples themselves?


Hey Peter, these artefacts are actually baked into that particular legato transition. I suppose that is part of what Jasper means when he calls his libraries "not for purists". At first I looked for some kind of workaround there, but then I realized that this type of unintentional noise occurs in some of my most favourite real classical recordings too. It is the overall warmth and intense emotionality that I love about Vista. However, it clearly has some restrictions, another one being the fact that all the transitions are slurred. If that isn't wanted in certain lines, you have to make sure to disconnect the respective midi notes.To me, Vista is a strange phenomenon. It's got a sensational level of realism that you hardly find anywhere else, but to profit from that, you have to be willing to live with the compromises it comes with.


----------



## zedmaster (May 14, 2021)

PF libraries usually serve a quite specific purpose, and for that purpose they are oftentimes (among) the best.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (May 14, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> Hey Peter, these artefacts are actually baked into that particular legato transition. I suppose that is part of what Jasper means when he calls his libraries "not for purists". At first I looked for some kind of workaround there, but then I realized that this type of unintentional noise occurs in some of my most favourite real classical recordings too. It is the overall warmth and intense emotionality that I love about Vista. However, it clearly has some restrictions, another one being the fact that all the transitions are slurred. If that isn't wanted in certain lines, you have to make sure to disconnect the respective midi notes.To me, Vista is a strange phenomenon. It's got a sensational level of realism that you hardly find anywhere else, but to profit from that, you have to be willing to live with the compromises it comes with.


oh, that sounds interesting about those artefacts also occurring in classical recordings... all in all, would you recommend Vista rather than Soaring Strings by Musical Sampling, which would be my alternative choice for pure Legato strings? I played around with the free Vista violin demo and what I found superior to Soaring Strings (apart from the very special tone ) are the two mic mixes and the variable attack samples via velocity which offers additional marcato like articulations.


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 15, 2021)

Peter Hirdes said:


> oh, that sounds interesting about those artefacts also occurring in classical recordings... all in all, would you recommend Vista rather than Soaring Strings by Musical Sampling, which would be my alternative choice for pure Legato strings? I played around with the free Vista violin demo and what I found superior to Soaring Strings (apart from the very special tone ) are the two mic mixes and the variable attack samples via velocity which offers additional marcato like articulations.


I‘ve owned Soaring Strings for a while, but haven‘t used them much yet, so I can‘t really tell you a lot about them other than that they are highly acclaimed, of course.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (May 15, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> I‘ve owned Soaring Strings for a while, but haven‘t used them much yet, so I can‘t really tell you a lot about them other than that they are highly acclaimed, of course.


Ok, thanks. Now I have taken the chance and just purchased Vista. I am already super excited to play them! 😊


----------

